# Breeders help - Do you large litters mean small puppies?



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

We are working with a breeder who has a large litter. We have met the sire and some of the litter. They are small. 6 lbs at 6 weeks. The dam is 75 lbs and sire is 90. They appear to be good height. Breeder stated that the pups are small because of the litter size (12 pups). We have read that litter size does not even initially impact pup size. 

Is this true? Will the pups likely be smaller adults?

Just wondering, since my husband wants a GSD within breed standards, should we pass on this litter if breeder is a reputable breeder?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Not a breeder, but I did purchase a small pup - and yes he was from a large litter for what that's worth.

He was 5.2lbs at 8 weeks and he has matured to be within breed standards. 24 1/2 inches -so smack dab in the middle of the SV standard for males. He is currently around 68lbs. He is 16 months and will still fill out over the next year or so. He could easily put on another 5 - 10lbs so he will be in the mid range for weight too once he is all done.

IMHO if the breeder were reputable, the pairing is giving the background wanted behind the pup, they were otherwise healthy, and there was a pup in the litter that had the appropriate temperament and drive to fit my lifestyle - then I would take a small pup again in a heart beat. 

But, it wouldn't bother me if he ended up under standard size. 

If size matters THAT much to your husband.then you shouldn't be getting a puppy at all. You'd be better off getting an older pup or adult where size is more apparent. Puppies are crap shots. Even "normal" sized pups out of standard sized parents can still mature to be under breed standard size.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

litter size itself doesn't have much of an impact. breeder may have to supplement but at 6 weeks old they aren't likely nursing anyway.

more likely that yes, a large litter can mean that the pups were born a bit smaller - just that it's not a size that is out of the ordinary for the breed. It's more likely that the pups are simply smaller at that age. All individuals will grow at their own pace. Some lines are known for dogs that are big as pups, some smaller. Some tend to get the majority of their height younger, some have a later growth spurt. You get the idea.

There is really no way to look at an individual puppy and know how big they will be when full grown. All you can do is examine the pedigree and look for one likely to produce pups the size you are looking for. That stacks the odds in your favor but still isn't a guarantee.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Unless the pups are extremely malnourished so their growth is stunted (and rarely even in that case) they will meet their genetic potential. That doesn't mean the pup you chose will be huge like the parents. It just means that the pups will grow and be the size their genes say they should be. 

Make sure you do not over feed the pup trying to make it grow.


----------

